# New Fish



## cdowg97 (Oct 7, 2014)

So i just got 4 piranha's and they are inn the new tank. They kinda just stay still and don't really move? Is that normal for just getting new fish in a tank? they just seem to be laying on the ground?? any help would be help full

more pics

more pics


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

It's normal. They are shy. Turn out the lights for a day or so and they will start to come out of their shell.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maknwar said:


> It's normal. They are shy. Turn out the lights for a day or so and they will start to come out of their shell.


this
tank looks great as does the fish. any updates feel free to share. sometimes it takes several weeks for a new fish to come out of hiding. piranha are definitely no exception to this rule. 
as stated above, keep the tank dimly lit and give him time to adjust


----------

